

NSA targets SIM cards for drone strikes - ck2
http://blogs.computerworld.com/privacy/23511/whistleblower-nsa-targets-sim-cards-drone-strikes-death-unreliable-metadata

======
ck2
_In addition to the GILGAMESH system used by JSOC, the CIA uses a similar NSA
platform known as SHENANIGANS. The operation – previously undisclosed –
utilizes a pod on aircraft that vacuums up massive amounts of data from any
wireless routers, computers, smart phones or other electronic devices that are
within range._

Just imagine if the US government ever decides to turn on (a part) of its
people or gives this tech to local police forces.

